# Excited about my very first horse trailer!



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I took the plunge now that I am "on my own" and we brought home a horse trailer today! Basically my first big purchase all on my own, so it's kind of an exciting, rewarding big step. 

It's a used 2003 Exiss 3-horse goodneck. No living quarters, as I won't need those for a while, but I can easily throw an air mattress in the neck if need be. And I've got a handy husband to insulate and revamp and dressing room for me. 

It's only had one owner and she took great care of it (as far as I can tell by looking at it), so I'm just excited to have it home!


----------



## keysgirl22 (Jan 27, 2011)

That's awesome! I was so excited when I got my trailer. Yeah it's tiny just fits my two horses in (although I usually only bring one) but the day my dad brought it home I had no idea it was a great surprise! It might be small and not new but it's perfect for me since I just do local shows. Your trailer looks great! You'll enjoy it congrats! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It's really great having a trailer for your own use anytime you want it. Congrats.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I know the feeling. The freedom is amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

congratulations!!!! I am sure you will enjoy it!!!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Going mobile!!! Congratulations


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So nice to hav your own trailer! Congrats!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

That is a nice trailer! I am still saving up to get my own. Right now I rely on friends to invite me to trail rides so I can take my horse. Other than that we are stuck at home riding.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats. I have an Exiss also. Same trailer but I have an 8ft LQ. It's been a good trailer. Tows nicely....Enjoy yours


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Daaannnnnggggg!! That's a nice trailer! Yeeee, I'm excited for you! That's a pretty incredible first trailer!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

This was my first trailer. hahahahaha!:rofl:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a very nice trailer! You are going to love it.
Practice becoming an expert "backer-upper." : ) Beats learning on the go.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Yes, I am very happy with finding this one. Sure, I could have gotten a cheaper smaller bumper pull stock or whatever ..... But this is the type of trailer I wanted, and I knew I was just going to regret and want to upgrade if I didn't get what I wanted from the get-go. 

And I am a horrible backer-upper, haha. It might take me a couple tries to back a 90 degree angle if I have to, but usually I'll get it eventually! I mostly just try to park where I don't have to back up, haha.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yes, I am very happy with finding this one. Sure, I could have gotten a cheaper smaller bumper pull stock or whatever ..... But this is the type of trailer I wanted, and I knew I was just going to regret and want to upgrade if I didn't get what I wanted from the get-go.
> 
> And I am a horrible backer-upper, haha. It might take me a couple tries to back a 90 degree angle if I have to, but usually I'll get it eventually! I mostly just try to park where I don't have to back up, haha.


I totally agree with getting what you want the first time if you can! We had to upgrade less than a year later. That's a nice trailer though!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

beau159 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yes, I am very happy with finding this one. Sure, I could have gotten a cheaper smaller bumper pull stock or whatever ..... But this is the type of trailer I wanted, and I knew I was just going to regret and want to upgrade if I didn't get what I wanted from the get-go.
> 
> And I am a horrible backer-upper, haha. It might take me a couple tries to back a 90 degree angle if I have to, but usually I'll get it eventually! *I mostly just try to park where I don't have to back up, haha*.


LOL, that sounds like me last year when I had started pulling our trailer.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

beau159 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yes, I am very happy with finding this one. Sure, I could have gotten a cheaper smaller bumper pull stock or whatever ..... But this is the type of trailer I wanted, and I knew I was just going to regret and want to upgrade if I didn't get what I wanted from the get-go.
> 
> *And I am a horrible backer-upper, haha. It might take me a couple tries to back a 90 degree angle if I have to, but usually I'll get it eventually! I mostly just try to park where I don't have to back up, haha.*





*Me too.:shock: But I was getting better but haven't towed it lately...Most of the time I don't have to back it in..The advantage of having a trucker hubby. If he can back a 53ft trailer this 28ft isn't anything...:lol:*


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL my husband has his CDL license too. The CDL test is just crazy.....

But he's non-horsey so he usually won't be with. I outta do some practice with him though. Wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhhhh! Very nice!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

beau159 said:


> LOL my husband has his CDL license too. The CDL test is just crazy.....
> 
> But he's non-horsey so he usually won't be with. I outta do some practice with him though. Wouldn't be a bad idea.


Good Luck:lol: Mine has yelled at me before...:shock: Forget over what with driving...But I also told him I did it before I met cha.....:wink: I'm use to getting the LQ ready for a trip and all that goes with it..He actually gets in my way at times.But he wants to help and learn..But then again he is a bull in a china shop...:-|


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I was lucky to have a large field at a trailhead where I could practice backing up-that helped a lot. At home I had to back into a gate off a busy road, then "keyhole" it into a narrow space on the side of the house. So not fun, but I got pretty good at it if hubby wasn't around to yell at me.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice congrad's! I hope to enjoy one of those soon too.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats! I just bought my very first horse trailer, but it's an old two horse


----------

